# F525 Power Flow Bagger Removal - No Instructions?



## F111 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi from Aussieland, my first post!

With only 1 acre to mow I decided to upgrade to a decent piece of american iron... Well it looks pretty solid to me! 

Dealer pic. is attached. Machine is a lightly used JD F525 with only 550 hrs showing. Year is 2000 model 17 Hp Kwaka, with the power flow bagger and 2 collection bags and it runs really well.

But I cant get the Power Flow head off the deck for some reason. The shop I purchased from advised steps:

- lift plastic belt guard

- remove the power flow belt off, pulley on deck by 'walking' it off, by turning

-undo the power flow's front retaining clip on the deck.

-remove it by swinging out (?)

But no luck! I can only move the front of the PF housing about 1/2" to the side. The rear seems fixed. I've pushed and pulled and lifted, and the more force I use just the plastic housing is flexing and it wont release from the deck. May be something else must be there (?) towards the rear of the deck, because it will not move, or swing out or swing up for some reason.

Help!!! 

This is the only Manual I can find and there is no detail on the Power Flow system. 
http://manuals.deere.com/cceomview/OMM144025_H0/Output/144025h05.html#58199

Can someone kindly assist post the instructions or a link to the operating manual for this accessory?

Or even better, please post any pictures of the Deck and Power Flow separated, showing the parts that locate, so I can see whats going on better?

Many thanks in advance to all the JD F510/525 baggers out there.

Cheers


----------



## F111 (Dec 13, 2007)

*ANOTHER Pic*

Further pic of my F525, prior to purchase.

I thought it looked pretty good, bought over the net without seeing it!
The dirt and dust actually is comforting compared to a detailed unit in my opinon.


----------



## F111 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Here is the pic*

Sorry, pic uploads failed. Trying again!


----------



## F111 (Dec 13, 2007)

*The front view!*

The front view!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Bruce! I am not able to find much information on the bagger kit for the F525. It does not show up on the John Deere Parts website with the F525. I'll keep looking to see what I can find but you may want to take a look and you may have better luck. 

https://jdparts.deere.com/servlet/c...maincontroller.SessionStartup?userAction=null

I own an F525 as well and I find that taking the grass schute guard off and allowing the mower to blow the grass clippings out in a wide pattern seems to work well for me. The grass clippings get mulched into the soil and help to hold moisture in as well as bio-degrade into the soil. Sure is a LOT less hassle than bagging the clippings. 

Have you checked with your John Deere dealer parts manager to see if he can look up the bagger manual for you?


----------



## F111 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi there, thanks for the link which I have actually had a good look at since you had mentioned it in another post to someone I had read! Great part info and detail, and drawings but not much in the way of instructions from what I can see about the F525. I can't find anything on the power flow system anywhere yet.

My local dealer offered limited help over the phone. ... err it just unclips! Take the belt off first I think. They did not have any printed matter they could offer.

I bought it to collect mainly, as I have a fine couch front lawns and kikuya rear which is where I dont wish to collect every time when growing fast like it is now after a lot of rain. The couch suffers from thatch and brown spot in about Feb each year so I am hoping collecting will reduce this. It's not too much trouble and keeps me fit emptying the bags and spreading the clippings in the service area and behind the photinea hedges!

The 525 turns so much better than my last machine my mowing time is down from 2 hours to about 90 mins - provided the grass is not too long!

Thanks for any help you or anyone else can give. Pics of the mounting points on both parts would be ideal, or the user manual if available somewhere on line.

Cheers,


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I LOVE mine. They work especially well on steep slopes too. The offset mower really makes it nice to trim up close with also.


----------

